# Best fishing report



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

You know it occurred to me that TW's has the most realistic and honest fishing report of them all. Just isn't where most of us fish.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

I have stopped shopping TW's tackle and frequenting their website due to their reporting. A couple months back the reports got very specific to locations. I sent an email to the person who writes the reports as a heads up to recommend a bit more discretion. Despite the 72 hour response noted on their web page, I have yet to hear from her. Maybe they have shown some discretion now and are real in their reporting, but TW's has lost this customer due to the lack of customer service.


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

gilly21 said:


> I have stopped shopping TW's tackle and frequenting their website due to their reporting. A couple months back the reports got very specific to locations. I sent an email to the person who writes the reports as a heads up to recommend a bit more discretion. Despite the 72 hour response noted on their web page, I have yet to hear from her. Maybe they have shown some discretion now and are real in their reporting, but TW's has lost this customer due to the lack of customer service.


...Hey now..TW'S can't hold a candle to that SPOT BURNING CHRIS MEDLIN down at East Coast sports on Topsail Island..dang if U tell him WHERE ANYTHING was caught he will personally go down there and almost lead em by the hand!!!!...Sure don;t tell CHRIS anything U don't want all of Raliegh knowing...actually EVERYONE/ANYONE who come in his shop......
..Then he DRAWS A MAP on his fishing report and puts it on about 4-5 boards....


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Which is serious and which is sarcasm?


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Started shoping at TW"s bout '96 thru '03 when stripers at Oregon Inlet. Great people! Am I reading this correct, gilly21, are you saying they give too detailed a report? That is what everyone wants. When fishing is slow they report it as slow. If you do not want anyone to know locations - never tell a tackle shop. Say in the corner of the mouth as you put your finger in your cheek!! best - glenn


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

Sort of defeats the purpose of a shop being vague in a fishing report. If I am not mistaken, a fishing shop generates revenue when they sale equipment and equipment is bought by people going fishing and they go fishing more when they know that there is actually something biting.
Nothing frustrates the bejezzus out of me as when you call a pier and they immediately spout off that they are catching everything, when it really is slow.
I'd rather be told the truth and not waste my time, money and effort than be lied too.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

i have to agree with glenn,crickey the island aint but so big and if fish are hitting somewhere Terry is not the only one that knows,i mean if somebody tells them(TWs)the fish are thick at lil bridge,i'll bet that 100+ also know from just riding over the dang thing on their way to work.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Just rubbed me wrong and I made a choice. No hard feelings to the owner. We all got to turn a dollar and we all got to chose where to spend it.


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

I like Chaisin Tails in Atlantic Beach but if you went by their fishing report you'd think Atlantic Beach was the Hottest surf fishing spot on the east coast!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Actually I think Frisco Rod and Gun's report is the most acurate.. They don't seem to give exact spots,unless it is a pier or the point,both known spots.. Their report is acurate,and includes boats,piers,and surf... Of course it is just limited to Hatteras,as TW's is to nags head area..


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

By the time you read a report on the internet the fish have usually moved on. I check out TWs all the time even though I'm not usually down south just because they're accurate. I'll take someone who is too specific over someone who lies about how great things are any day of the week.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Drumdum said:


> Actually I think Frisco Rod and Gun's report is the most acurate.. They don't seem to give exact spots,unless it is a pier or the point,both known spots.. Their report is acurate,and includes boats,piers,and surf... Of course it is just limited to Hatteras,as TW's is to nags head area..


Yeah their pretty up right too. Brian's not going to BS anybody.
When the wind is 30 and nothing happening that's what I read on TW's.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Ditto on ecs. Couldn't agree more.
I was p o'd at tws but im over it now. Everyone knows that you can catch a drum at cape point too but time with bait in the water is crucial as well. Just don't tell'em about the drum bunker!


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

sand flea said:


> By the time you read a report on the internet the fish have usually moved on. I check out TWs all the time even though I'm not usually down south just because they're accurate. I'll take someone who is too specific over someone who lies about how great things are any day of the week.


I couldn't agree more ... it's nice to know where the fish were, but fish do move on ... in cases where they do not move on it's pretty likely they can be had at a variety of spots!


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

Ryan Y said:


> Ditto on ecs. Couldn't agree more.
> I was p o'd at tws but im over it now. Everyone knows that you can catch a drum at cape point too but time with bait in the water is crucial as well. Just don't tell'em about the drum bunker!


Drum bunker, wth, sounds like some darn good bait


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

It ain't rocket science folks. TW, Gary Oliver, Daemon Tatum, DrumDum, the Hissy boys, any of them. You give them a time of year, wind direction and tide and they will tell you where the fish are biting, but you still have to be able to read the beach. You can send 100 people to the same stretch of beach, say North of Avalon Pier to a trout bite, Guess what 10 people will catch all the fish and 90 will think they were lied to.


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

sand flea said:


> By the time you read a report on the internet the fish have usually moved on. I check out TWs all the time even though I'm not usually down south just because they're accurate. I'll take someone who is too specific over someone who lies about how great things are any day of the week.


The old saying is, "If your hearing the news your not out making the news."

By the time it gets to the bait shop its old news.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Take what you read and go to the spot and look around. Read the water and or the beach. Put in some time and in time you can predict as good if not better when and where the fish will be at a particular time of year.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

I have bought five heavers from TW's Nags Head starting in 1986 with my first true custom Lami one piece, may buy another if the need arises, I do not think they had much of a website in 1986 and Terry Stewart actually worked at the Kitty Hawk store.....That Lami killed 90% of my King Mackerel and Cobia during the late 1980's early 1990's. Tatem built nicer rods but TW's was cheaper and a Nags Head Carpenter in 1986 could not afford a Damon Tatem Stick...

One TWS All Star 1508 heaver on its very first cast with bait I caught a seven pound puppy drum at South Point Ocracoke in March 2003 in less than one minute soak time. TWS was having a winter special a fully built with butt wrap custom All Star 1509 or 1508 and a SL30SH for $300 that winter, Ryan at Hatteras Jacks was having a fit cause the wholesale price on the blank was $150 or so and TW's had him under priced by at least one hundred dollars on the combo special. I ended up buying three more All Stars that winter from TW's. None from Ryan all though I a bought a couple 1509's from Ryan the next year so he could stay afloat.....

Three casts later the TW's ALL Star Heaver caught the first large 40 pound plus Drum taken from the beach off Ocracoke that March in 2003

Since then that particular rod has caught a fair amount of large Drum, it is my kind of rod and the fella originally from Florida who built it I think still works there, rod has new guides on it and I put a competition butt on it but it is still a TW's rod in its soul....

Tatems is gone, but TW keeps on opening its doors and I will keep walking through them when I get the chance

I will *spot burn on the Internet* the South Point of Ocracoke be there in early March and you will definitely get Bowed up, might get a nice ticket too for trespassing on Audubon property but the bite will be on......so head on down to the South Point if you are a real Drummer *come the first breath of SW wind in early March*

Just tell the Park Ranger that* Garbo sent you* and you should be fine for fishing the South Point, if not have him me and I will straighten it out......


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

As far as the Hatteras area goes - I gotta agree with Drumdum, The Perry family runs a class act Tackle Shop (Frisco Rod and Gun) with a class act Fishing report, I read it often and live in Frisco - their fishin Report is the best and always tells it like it is - River


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

River said:


> As far as the Hatteras area goes - I gotta agree with Drumdum, The Perry family runs a class act Tackle Shop (Frisco Rod and Gun) with a class act Fishing report, I read it often and live in Frisco - their fishin Report is the best and always tells it like it is - River


dang river,i have always liked teachs report too,better blue water report from you guys,tho frisco does tell it like it is and is also a goto report


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

AbuMike said:


> Take what you read and go to the spot and look around. Read the water and or the beach. Put in some time and in time you can predict as good if not better when and where the fish will be at a particular time of year.


 Exactly... Use what ya got and go from there,as Sandflea said,by the time you read it,pretty much done and over with.. AND ya can't always catch yesterday's feesh...  So,learning to read a beach,remembering what tide ya caught em on,wind direction,time of year,making a log,or actually having a memory   can be very helpfull in being consistant..


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Sunburntspike - Thanks and we do have a good/honest report with pictures at Teachs but we miss a lot of days - Kyle Perry at Frisco Rod and Gun never hardly misses a day and always has very good daily report - River


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

I like the fishing forecasts personally. It really helps to clear a beach when someone is catching elswhere. Leave fish to fish is what I always say.

Anyhow...I do sneak in and take a look at all the fishing reports. Its like watching the weather to go offshore. Thankfully, there are not to many drum reports south of lookout. _Drum bunker _it's the only bunker.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

River said:


> Sunburntspike - Thanks and we do have a good/honest report with pictures at Teachs but we miss a lot of days - Kyle Perry at Frisco Rod and Gun never hardly misses a day and always has very good daily report - River


 No doubt ya'll definatly have the better pics...


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

In Season we (Teachs) have an everyday report, off season, none of us are workin and I go in once a week and do a re-cap report , and a Face book update. But Rivers right its and Honest report cause we won't do it without pictures, no rumers, or hearsay will work for us... No sense in BS'n, if it ain't caught it ain't caught.... I get allot of Info from friends all over mostly on FB.... 

JAM


----------



## Chris_Worthington (Jul 13, 2012)

JAM said:


> In Season we (Teachs) have an everyday report, off season, none of us are workin and I go in once a week and do a re-cap report , and a Face book update. But Rivers right its and Honest report cause we won't do it without pictures, no rumers, or hearsay will work for us... No sense in BS'n, if it ain't caught it ain't caught.... I get allot of Info from friends all over mostly on FB....
> 
> JAM


Like button clicked....

Not like Red Drum fishing reports at all...lol


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Chris_Worthington said:


> Like button clicked....
> 
> Not like Red Drum fishing reports at all...lol


 No doubt.... Pat and I caught 2 drum a piece off Avon Pier one week a few years back.. It was immediently reported on rdt,then it was reported as having happened for the next three or four days as having happened again! Avon was crawling with drummers from the point and other places,(did I mention the end of Avon is 15' wide?)with no fish to be had.......


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Even when I worked there I gave an Honest report, HowEver, if you saw inside my fishing report, "Bob Says", well you can take it from there....I understand that we are in the tackle business, but misrepresenting the facts is not good business. If its caught its caught, and You can not catch yesterdays fish.... I want to be known as honest, as does River and Terry...Get allot of Repeat Business if you are just plain ole honest.... We keep our ear to the Grind Stone and pretty much know if its caught on the Island.. Like a Real Real Nice Trout (Speck) caught by the Trout man K-Mac... Keeper Pup too.... 01/07/13 looked to be a 4 pounder....

JAM


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

good ole are dee tee. They still got a forum over there? They could always take up selling used cars if the tackle bidness dries up they way they sweet talk and get people to buy stuff they could get at Teaches/FRG/HJ/FF for 15% less.


----------



## kingstrut1 (Aug 15, 2009)

As far as Topsail and Chris, I think Chris just needs to update the website more. Like many fishermen, he gets excited when "runs" are on. People have different views on him as they have a fishing fleet and am sure profits are on the table. Nonetheless, I spend money there and enjoy everyone. The owner I think is Chris's dad. He has always been fair and honest with me on reports when I call. In exchange, I give him reports....Hope this helps.


----------

